# 20 week scan



## tabbicles (Jun 11, 2014)

Just had my 20 week scan and all is good and normal  

Also we are having a girl! Daughter number 1 is pleased as she really wanted a sister 

Xx


----------



## Redkite (Jun 11, 2014)

That's lovely to hear . Hope you're feeling well too?  I remember the second trimester as feeling full of health and energy (I wasn't type 1 however!), plus the lovely feeling of the baby moving around


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## gail1 (Jun 11, 2014)

wondeful news


----------



## Bloden (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad to hear everything's going well.


----------



## tabbicles (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  Feel knackered all the time but as well as diabetes I am juggling a full time job (quite high pressure) and a 3.5 year old so that might have something to do with it!

Other than that I feel fine. bit of a juggle blood sugar wise but last HBA1C was 6.9 so not too bad and will get another done next week.  
They didn't say baby was large or anything at this stage and all organs intact!


----------



## Cleo (Jun 13, 2014)

yay !!! congratulations !!


----------

